# Différence Wifi/Bluetooth



## /la giraffe (14 Octobre 2004)

J'ai déjà parlé du wifi et de bluetooth dans différents forums, pour savoir si une télécommande wifi existait ou si un module wifi pouvait se connecté à l'usb de la borne airport express, réponse négative pour les deux. 
J'aimerais connaitre le différence entre le wifi et le bluetooth ? 
Pourquoi existe t'il ces deux 'normes' ?
Ne font il pas la mm chose, transmetre des ondes ? (plus courtes pour bluetooth)
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## naas (14 Octobre 2004)

wifi dent et bleue (ce nom  ) http://www.universtelecoms.com/wifi/definition-wifi.htm
que dent bleue
http://www.tout-savoir.net/lexique.php?rub=definition&code=1029


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2004)

D'une façon générale :




Pour des informations plus techniques :


----------



## /la giraffe (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses   
J'ai noté que les deux fonctionnaient sur une bande de 2.4 Ghz donc je pense que cela veux dire sur la mm fréquence dans des débits et rayon différents, alors pourquoi le wifi n'a pas été introduit dans les téléphones portable à la place, on aurait eu qu'une seule norme et aurais pu utiliser un portable sans module bluetooth. Donc pourquoi ces deux normes ? Problème de criptage pour wifi ?


----------

